# South eastern Arizona 2012



## myrmecophile (Sep 15, 2012)

Along with the few herps I found in Arizona I did find numerous inverts.

Genus _Anomala _if I recall correctly.






_Chrysina gloriosa_






Small scarab, alas I can not recall the genus.






Male _Xyloryctes_.






Male _Copris_, probably _C. arizonensis_






Tiger beetles.






Large buprestid, _Lampetis drummondi_






Potter  wasp.






Large black tarantula hawk






Spider sneaking a meal at my black light.






A cool jumping spider






Spider sex












But I love you this much






Walking sticks getting it on






A freshly molted mantid






A cool caterpillar, one of the Tussock moths but not sure which one.













Clear wing tiger moth






Small crab spider having a snack






And another one






This spider is apparently an obligate predator on Pogonomyrmex harvester ants












A young swallowtail larvae












White line sphinx feeding






The local clean up crew












Love gone awry






Fungus growing ants, genus Trachymyrmex






_Neivamyrmex nigrescens_ on the alert for parasitic Phorid flies.






_Prenolepis imparis_ tending aphids.






Ant lion larvae






and an adult feeding. I thought I had stepped on it until it finished and flew away.






Common in the mud puddles after the rain






Evil bambi






Sunset

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## oldmanofthesea (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the photo tour. Nice pictures.  Ron


----------



## Philth (Sep 21, 2012)

Great pics and thanks for sharing.  Cant wait to get out there again. 

Later, Tom


----------



## Wadew (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice ! ...Thank you for posting.

                          -Wade


----------



## MarkmD (Sep 21, 2012)

really good pics enjoyed looking at them.


----------

